# AwStats werden nicht mehr aktualisiert



## AndréS (12. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

die awstats wurden bis zum 5. Juni geführt. Seit dem Datum an werden die nicht weiter geführt. Bei allen Accounts.
Woran kann das denn liegen?

Vielen Dank

AndréS


----------



## Till (12. Juni 2008)

Hast Du an dem Tag irgend was aktualisiert? Steht der Cronjob für awstats noch in der root crontab?


----------



## AndréS (12. Juni 2008)

Also nicht das ich wüßte. Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich ISP gepudatet auf 2.23. Aber ansonsten habe ich nichts wirklich gemacht.
Das weiß ich nicht ob der noch aktiv ist. Wie schaue ich das denn nach?

Liebe Grüße

AndréS


----------



## Till (12. Juni 2008)

Vermutlich liegt es am ISPConfig Update. Installier das awstats plugin bitte nochmal neu.


----------



## AndréS (13. Juni 2008)

Das Plugin ist ja glaube ich die Anleitung nicht wahr?
http://jnsc.de/ispconfig.php die meine ich

Ich weiß nicht ob ich das mal als normales Package hatte oder ob ich mich da gerade tierisch irre 

Danke


----------



## Till (13. Juni 2008)

Ja, installiere es bitte nach der Anleitung neu.


----------



## planet_fox (18. Juni 2008)

Hatte selbes Problem, passiert dir jedesmal wenn du isp updatest.


----------

